# Pizza+chiminea=?



## lledron (Aug 20, 2004)

Ok so here's the deal we got my mother a pizza stone for her birthday, and while we were making it the pizza stone continued to crack while we were cooking it on their chiminea. Well I am getting ahead of myself my father got a new chiminiea a few weeks earlier and we got my mother a pizza stone to make pizza on it. But got this unexpected outcome. So does anyone have an idea of a pizza stone to use one it and any tips for cooking it in this manner? Thanks!


----------



## MJ (Aug 21, 2004)

What is the stone sitting on? Is it direct heat from a flame?
 Is a chiminea one of those stoves with a big chimney?
 I would go with unglazed quarry tiles for pizza. Preheat the oven for 45 minutes at 550*.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: pizza+chiminea=?*



			
				lledron said:
			
		

> Ok so here's the deal we got my mother a pizza stone for her birthday, and while we were making it the pizza stone continued to crack while we were cooking it on their chiminea. Well I am getting ahead of myself my father got a new chiminiea a few weeks earlier and we got my mother a pizza stone to make pizza on it. But got this unexpected outcome. So does anyone have an idea of a pizza stone to use one it and any tips for cooking it in this manner? Thanks!



What is a freakin Chiminea :?:


----------



## Raine (Aug 21, 2004)

clay outdoor fireplaces


----------



## lledron (Aug 22, 2004)

It sits on a grill above the flames. Ours isn't clay it is aluminum, but I doubt that makes any difference. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jermosh (Aug 24, 2004)

To be honest I never knew you could cook on them. But I really think that you cannot cook on them that way though. The heat is to direct for that, you would need a really thick slab of tile for that, something like 2" thick. But then the heat would just escape out the front. Also make sure the wood is not Chimnea wood, it is injected with flavor oils that are not food edible and are posioness if injested.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 24, 2004)

I wonder if the stone is heating unevenly? That's usually a good way to crack things like that. At least from my experience...  

John


----------



## scott123 (Aug 30, 2004)

The vast majority of pizza stones aren't made to handle direct flames.

Baking stone.com sells a model with a metal bottom for this purpose, but I'm not sure it's worth it.  Soapstone, although very expensive,  should work in this application.

Unglazed quarry tiles will last an even shorter time under these conditions.

Your cheapest and most durable solution would be to use what traditional wood burning pizza ovens use: fire brick. You build the fire on the brick, let it burn until smoldering, brush away the coals and then deliver your pizza.  Best pizza ever.


----------



## ReelChef (Sep 28, 2004)

*nope*

I have cooked in a five foot diameter chimnea in a Sw style restaurant I worked in years ago. The fire was on the same level as the cooking surface not underneath it.Pizza stones can't take the quick heat up that flames provide. 

If you have a dual burner bbq with a bun warmer rack that will fit your stone it will work great. I bake pizzas on my bbq over mesquite all the time. The trick is to heat up the bbq as hot as possible then turn off one side of the bbq's burner and put the pizza on the top most level on that side leaving the opposite burner on. This imparts a wonderful rustic flavor into the crust and cheese. Sometimes I add dry rosemary,oregano and chilis to mesquite smoker box to really jazz it up.


----------



## pst1can (Oct 1, 2004)

*Pizza + Chiminea*

I sell pizza stones in my stores. They are not meant for a direct flame. If you had a really thick stone you might get away with it. My suggestion is for you to use your pizza stone on your barbeque...indirect heat or a bbq with sear plates is the best. If you are looking for a great taste, you can make a "smoking packet" out of tin foil and soak some wood chips for 30-45 minutes. You want to have 2 parts soaked chips to one part dry chips. You punch some foirk holes in the top and bottom of your packet and throw in ontop of your sear plates or briquets. The dry chips act as tinder and the soaked chips slows the burn. Do not cheat yourself and resist the temptation to constantly "peak" as you allow the smoke to escape. If you need further help just email me. Pst 8)


----------

